# Makrelen 2009



## Nightbird61 (13. Juni 2009)

Moin,warschon mal einer auf Makrelenjagt ?
Wie waren die Fänge ?|bla:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Kommen die nicht erst so mitte Juli??? Bin mal gespannt, was die Ostseemakrelen dieses Jahr so treiben, ist ein schöner Ersatz, wenn die Dorsche ihre faulen Tage haben :m


----------



## HoHo (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Tach,

ein Freund von mir war am vergangenen Sonntag los. Allerdings in der Nordsee vor Norderney. Die Ergebnisse lagen bei 40-50 Stck pro Angler. Es waren auch bereits schöne große dabei.
Ich selber bin erst im Juli unterwegs..schnief

Viel Erfolg, HoHo


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Haben am 28. Mai die erste Ostseemakrele östlich von Rügen gefangen!


----------



## Rostbratwurst (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin.
War schon jemand in Scheveningen in letzter Zeit?
Wir wollen wahrscheinlich am 28.06. hin...


----------



## Theradon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Das würde mich auch mal Interessieren ob in Scheveningen schon was los ist da wir auch in den kommenden Wochen mal wieder los wollen


----------



## Finessa S70 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin Moin 

 Meine Freundin und ich wollen am 20.6.2009 nach Scheveningen  und mit dem Schiff junior raus,bin mal gespannt ob es sich lohnt lese leider momentan nur das die zeit noch zu früh ist


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Oh, Mann, was würde ich dafür geben, im Juli im Fehmarnsund ein paar schicke Minithune zu finden....:m


----------



## Theradon (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Finessa dann Viel Glück und berichte mal


----------



## caddel (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oh, Mann, was würde ich dafür geben, im Juli im Fehmarnsund ein paar schicke Minithune zu finden....:m



Also gezielt nur auf Makrele fischen lohnt sich in der Ostsee wohl noch nicht wirklich.
Allerdings hatten wir hier im Bereich der Kieler Förde im letzten Jahr einige gute Tage. Gefischt haben wir mit Pose und Heringsfetzen. Neben Makis kamen auch noch so ein paar Schnabelzicken und der eine oder andere Dorsch an Deck. Ist eine gaile fischerei mit leichter Rute und Pose.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*



caddel schrieb:


> Gefischt haben wir mit Pose und Heringsfetzen....



Wie tief stellst denn da ein??


----------



## caddel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Hallo Klaus,

wir haben in uterschiedlichen Tiefen gefischt, aber immer im Mittelwasser. Tiefen wurden uns vom Kapitän mitgeteilt.
Als Pose eine Drennan Zeppler mit 24 gr.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

okidoki.... werd das auf jeden Fall mal probieren #6


----------



## bafoangler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Wir warn am Wochenende auf Zeeland in Westkapelle, hatten einige Makrelen auf Fetzen kaum 40m vom Ufer.
Petri


----------



## caddel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Habe gerade mit Egbert von der MS Blauort telefoniert.
Von Büsum aus auf Makrele lohnt sich auf jeden Fall schon.

Die letzten 3 Tage haben sie gefangen wie blöde. 

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## Finessa S70 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*



Theradon schrieb:


> Finessa dann Viel Glück und berichte mal


 
Hallo Theradon wie gesagt ich war gestern (21.06.09) in scheveningen auf kleine tunis und ich muß sagen wir hatten wirklich glück mit dem wetter kaum wind gute strömung wir hatten 42tunis  der record an bord lag bei weit über hunder der kapitän hat 2 schwärme entdeckt und hat uns fischen lassen der durchschnitt war um die 50 kleine tunis die größe lag etwas so wie man sie im einkaufsladen bekommt


----------



## AndiS (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Hallo,
waren gestern mit der MS Tender von Lauwersoog ( Holland ) zum Makrelenangeln. Ich habe 41 Stück gefangen, alles unterschiedliche größen. Es gab auch viele Stachelmakrelen. Es hat sich kein grosser Schwarm gebildet, obwohl ständig Möwen ins Wasser gestürtzt sind gab es immer nur vereinzelt Fisch. Die Makrelen waren im flachen am jagen. Rote Fliegen mit Glitter fangen besonders gut.


----------



## Karpfenkönig (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

hi ,
wollte mal fragen ob wieder einer los war ??
will mein glück Sa. versuchen von büsum aus.
freue mich auf antworten 
mfg


----------



## angel-andre (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

war sonntag mit der tender raus hatte 0 makrelen auf dem ganzen schiff vielleicht 20 st. bei 50 leuten. lag sicherlich am wetter hatte ganze woche vorher sturm und die makrelen hatten sich verteilt naja morgen gehts privat mit boot von norddeich raus da hatten wir vorletzten freitag auch satt gefangen.


----------



## Karpfenkönig (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

oh ha ,das macht mir ja mut ...lol
naja egal wird schon klappen...hehe


----------



## Nightbird61 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

hall karpfenkönig,mit welchem kutter gehts denn los


----------



## Karpfenkönig (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

hi.mit der kehrheim


----------



## Angelmati (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

ich bin am 01.08  mit der fk albatros von bensersiel aus auf makrele unterwegs


----------



## Macker (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Ich werde Morgen mal mit der Blauort los.
Bis jetzt war die Saison MM eine der besten der letzten 10 Jahre.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Karpfenkönig (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

oh ,dann petri ....
schreib mal was du gefangen hast


----------



## Goedi6 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Hallo Karpfenkönig,
ich fahre auch am Samstag von Büsum aus raus 
allerdings mit der Blauort.
Die Wetteraussichten sind ja nicht so toll aber mal schaun
vielleicht wird es ja nicht so schlimm mit dem Wind
Wir sind letztes jahr im Juli mit der Blauort bei Windstaerke 7, in Böen 8 aus West nach Helgoland hochgebügelt. Als wir da waren haben die, die noch angeln konnten auch gut gefangen aber die Hinfahrt war die Hölle, ist auch viel Gerät kaputt gegangen eine Rute sogar über Bord.Sowas brauche ich eigentlich nicht noch mal, aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Karpfenkönig (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

hi goedi ,
naja sagen ja bis jetzt nur windstärke 4-6 voraus..das is ja nicht so wild aber den regen muss ich nicht haben#d
wünschen uns den mal petri heil ...hehe


----------



## Macker (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

So gestern war ich mit der Blauort los.
Es waren pro Nase leicht 100 Makos machbar hoch waren 244.
Ich selbst kamm nicht so damit klar das sie recht hoch standen
daher hatte Ich "nur" Unterdurchschnittliche 64 Stk. Aber wie gesagt das lag an meiner Dusseligkeit mit dem Dicken Knüppel und Monofiler Schnurr steh ich halt auf Kriegsfuss.#c

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Karpfenkönig (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

So war gestern mit der kehrheim los...
war leider nicht so doll haben nicht viel gefangen und die waren auch noch alle sehr sehr klein...schade
aber naja man kann ja nicht immer glück haben


----------



## Goedi6 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Hallo,
war am Samstag (18.07.) mit der Blauort los.
Die Fänge waren eigentlich gut. Ich hatte 50 stck, lag damit aber im unteren Bereich
da ich des öfteren Tüddel mit meinem Nachbarn hatte|uhoh:.
Der beste von uns hatte 100(20 Leute).
Die Makrelen waren jedoch sehr klein.


----------



## Tyrgard (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin alle zusammen,
ich will nächste Woche mit meiner Tochter (9) vom 27. bis 31.07.09 mit der Blauort raus.
Kennt einer eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit mit Frühstück in/um Büsum?
Haben 340 km Anfahrt und wäre mit der Kleinen zu heftig.

Gruß von einem Vorharzer


----------



## MMueller201086 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

War auch am 17.07 auf der Blauort (super nette Crew, ganz anders wie so oft im Forum beschrieben) Waren zu dritt und konnten fast 300 stk zu dritt rausholen. Haben fast alle schon beim langsamen runterlassen gebissen. Viel Glück den die noch raus fahren


----------



## holly08 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

moinsen,
fahre am 1.8. mit der Blauort raus. Ist denn da noch´n boardie an Bord?


----------



## Hendrik (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin - fahre auch am 01.08. mit der Blauort :vik:


----------



## Theradon (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

dann berichtet mal wies am1. 8 läuft 

ich fahre am Montag von Den Heldern raus


----------



## ichthys (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Bin auch am 1.8. dabei.


----------



## holly08 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Dann hoff ich mal das wir hier was nennenswertes posten können.Bin schon voll heiss.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Keiner mehr los gewesen die letzten Tage? 

Ich werde nächsten Mittwoch noch einmal auf der Möwe in Bensersiel mein Glück versuchen und die Saison damit für mich beenden. Noch einmal 30 bis 40 schöne Fische, dann bin ich bis zur nächsten Saison versorgt. Wettervorhersage für nächste Woche ist bisher top  Schauen wir mal.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Angelmati (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin

Ich fahr morgen mit dem FK Albatros raus.

@canibalcatfish

Dann kann man ja auch weiße vorfächer nehmen ...die werden mit der zeit ehh rot


----------



## sailfish777 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich war Mittwoch mit der Möwe raus, hatte 66 stück! Vorallem Rot und Pink brachten Fische, die ziemlich groß sind zur zeit!


 
Glückwunsch, hört sich doch ganz ordentlich an.

wart ihr weit draußen, oder dicht unter Land? 
ungefähre Wassertiefe?
hattet Ihr nen Schwarm?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Angelmati (1. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Abend

Komme grad aus Bensersiel.
War mit dem FK Albatros draussen.

Fangtechnisch war es sehr enttäuschend... zu2 9 makrelen und ein Dorsch ... wenigstens sind die Makrelen ordentlich groß 

Sie standen sehr grundnah und in kleinen Trupps...kaum wurde einzelne Fische gefangen sondern wenn den mal gefangen wurde dann 3 Fische aufwärts.


----------



## Theradon (3. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

So wir waren heute von Den Helder los und ich muss sagen das war wohl nichts.

Ich hatte mit meinen 15 Fischen so wie mir bekannt ist am meisten. Viel haben nicht mal mehr einen bekommen.

Vielleicht ist es einfach schon zu spät


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (4. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Normalerweise geht Anfang August noch was. Das wär auch nicht gut, wenn es schon zu spät wär. 
Wir testen morgen nochmal mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus. Bin erstmal optimistisch. Wetter heute gut mit wenig Wind, morgen ebenso. Da muss noch was gehen!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hamburgspook (4. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin 

gestern mit der KehrrheimII von Büsum aus. 3 Stunden bis Helgoland gefahren. Von 11-13 Uhr 3 Makrelen, mein Dad zwei.

Normalerweise geht es dann schon zurück, damit er um 16 Uhr wieder im Hafen ist. Gerrit hat dann mal eben bis 15.15 Uhr verlängert und auch einen Schwarm entdeckt. Der war nicht riesig aber wir sind 4-5 mal drüber gedriftet. So hatte ich am Ende zusammen mit meinem Dad 35 Makrelen. Das war hoch auf dem Kutter. Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe gab es auch Schneider an Board. 
Zurück im Hafen 18.15 Uhr, danke dafür, das nenn ich noch Kundenservice.
Obwohl ich auch etwas zu meckern habe, warum gibt es beim Makrelenangeln nicht mal Eimer an Board beziwhungsweise Fischkisten ? Wenn sollte man so etwas mal auf der HP kommunizieren das man sich entsprechend vorbereiten kann.

Möwenschwärme waren auf der ganzen Nordsee nicht zu entdecken. Ich denke ist vorbei.

Viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## mattes (4. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin !
Bloß nicht den Mut verlieren weil ein paar Tage weniger Makrelen gefangen werden , da ist ganz normal und wiederholt sich immer wieder , kann die nächsten Tage schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.
Letztes Jahr waren die Makrelen bis Ende Oktober in der Deutschen Bucht!!!!!


----------



## Hook007 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Wir waren im Juli schon auf der Mercuur in Den Helder!
Fänge auf dem ganzen Boot waren wie recht besch....eiden!! #q   :c

Keine Arnung warum?? Letztes Jahr war viel besser!!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

So, wir (Kumpel und ich) sind erschöpft zurück aus Bensersiel. Spitzen Tour mit der Möwe. Der Käptn fand auf Anhieb den Fisch. Der erste Stop nach ca. 1,5 Stunden Fahrt brachte stramme Makrelen an Bord. Danach immer nur wenig verlegt (überwiegend nördlich von Langeoog). Jeder(!) Stop brachte Fisch. 

Ich hab keine einzige Stachelmakrele gesehen. Mögen allenfalls Vereinzelte hochgekommen sein. 

Die Makrelen waren sehr groß. Ich hab ca. 15 Kleinere, die ich in den Vorjahren auch immer noch locker mitgenommen hätte, wieder zurückgesetzt. Gut 60 Makrelen liegen jetzt in der Gefriertruhe. Mein Kumpel müsste zwischen 40 und 50 gehabt haben.
Ich hab es beim angeln locker angehen lassen, und dann irgendwann mittags aufgehört. Wenn ich es hätte drauf ankommen lassen, wären 100 Makrelen sicherlich drin gewesen. 
Top Farben, wie immer wieder berichtet, rot und pink.

Ach ja, es hat sich mal wieder bestätigt, dass Makrelen nicht nur um den Tidenwechsel herum beißen. Es biss von morgens kurz vor neun (stramm auflaufendes Wasser), über den Tidenwechsel (12:30 Uhr) durchgängig bis zum abhupen um ca. 13:30 Uhr.

Ich denke, da geht noch ne Zeit lang was in Sachen Makrelen.

Ein absolut perfekter Angeltag!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Marco199 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie die Fangstatistik am Dienstag / Mittwoch in Scheveningen aussah ??
wollen nämlich morgen auch wieder rausfahren...


----------



## remmi78 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

hallo,
kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen?
ich und ein freund wollen jetzt noch auf markrelen angeln, wo hat man denn noch gute möglichkeiten dafür?


----------



## Hamburgspook (24. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Ausprobieren, Fanggarantie kann Dir keiner geben.


----------



## lügenbaron (25. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

War die letzten Tage jemand von Büsum aus los ? Habe gestern Spontan Entschieden es auch mal zu versuchen auf Makrele und habe tatsächlich für Donnerstag noch einen Platz auf der Kehrheim II bekommen Ich bin mal gespannt ob da noch was geht|rolleyes


----------



## Fish&Chips (26. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Moin
Wir waren am 22.8 mit der Kehrheim II draußen vor Helgoland. Wind so um die 4, bei ansonsten schönem Wetter. Makrelentechnisch nicht so dolle. Schwärme waren wohl nicht mehr da (wurde auch nicht gesucht), somit wurden nur einzelne aber sehr große Makrelen gefangen. Selbst hatte ich 16 Stück, Kumpel von mir 5 und einer nüscht. Es kamen aber immer wieder einzelne Makrelen auf dem ganzen Schiff hoch. Auf der Blauort ebenso, denn die lag die ganze Zeit in der Nähe.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelen 2009*

Kam auch Dorsch hoch? Wenn ja, wie groß, wie viele?

Gruß
Björn


----------

